# Endura MT500 Plus Überschuhe für Flat Pedale



## Belchenradler (26. November 2017)

https://www.endurasport.com/product/mt500-plus-overshoe/

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit gesammelt? Fahre das ganze Jahr über MTB mit Fiveten Freerider + Flatpedals. Wenn es im Winter mal wieder so richtig garstig (nass kalt / Schnee etc.) wird, wäre das vielleicht eine Option? 

Auf dem Rennrad nutze ich Neoprenüberziehschuhe im Winter schon lange.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. November 2017)

Werden sicherlich einiges bringen ,gerade wenn die Feuchtigkeit bzw Nässe von oben kommt ..von unten besteht aber immer noch die Möglichkeit ,das der Schuh nass wird ... Ich zb ziehe da eher SealSkinz Socken in meinen 5/10 Impact High an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (27. November 2017)

ich schließ mich mal an. Ich finde die Dinger an sich auch sehr interessant. 
Nur was mich grad noch vom Kauf abhält sind die Größen. 
Ich habe meine Schuhe in 44-44.5. die Dinger in XL gehn aber wohl nur bis 43 :-(


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. November 2017)

nur bis 43, das waere ja ein Witz hoch 3


----------



## schaaf-ww (4. Dezember 2017)

Finde die Teile auch ziemlich interessant. Gibt's schon Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Belchenradler (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir die MT500 Plus heute bestellt und werde berichten, wenn ich sie getestet habe.


----------



## hollandradler (6. Dezember 2017)

Die Überschuhe gingen in L/XL stramm über 2 Paar 43,5er Schuhe. Bei einem Paar schon grenzwertig knapp (Scarpa Zen). ältere Shimano Clickies in gleicher Größe deutlich stressfreier. Ist m.E was zum im trockenen mit warmen Fingern anziehen. Auf dem Trail noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Lisma (6. Dezember 2017)

Um wieviel mm/cm machen die Endura den Fuß länger?


----------



## xlacherx (6. Dezember 2017)

hollandradler schrieb:


> Die Überschuhe gingen in L/XL stramm über 2 Paar 43,5er Schuhe. Bei einem Paar schon grenzwertig knapp (Scarpa Zen). ältere Shimano Clickies in gleicher Größe deutlich stressfreier. Ist m.E was zum im trockenen mit warmen Fingern anziehen. Auf dem Trail noch nicht getestet.



Sonst is alles gut bei denen ? Überall sind Schuhe immer in den Größen 44-45 (max. 46) ausverkauft und die machen Überschuhe, die grad so bis 43,5gehn...


----------



## Belchenradler (8. Dezember 2017)

Heute habe ich die Endura MT500 Plus bekommen in Gr.L /XL. Ich trage Fiveten Freerider in Gr.43. Sollte also in der Kombination laut der Endura-Größenangabe passen - dachte ich zumindest ... Die MT500 Plus werden ja auf Fotos von Endura sogar immer mit Fiveten zusammen abgebildet.

Um es kurz zu machen: Die Dinger passen mir nicht, sind deutlich zu klein! Habe es selbst zuhause und mit Schuhlöffel nicht geschafft die Dinger über meine Fiveten anzuziehen. Unterwegs mal schnell drüberziehen is nich. Das Neopren an sich wäre ja elastisch, die offene, relativ harte Gummisohle ringsum ist es aber nicht. 

Schade. Bin ja ansonsten ein bekennender Endura-Fan und habe ein großes Sortiment an Klamotten von denen, aber DIE Dinger sind leider ein no go!

Ansonsten: Gewicht in L/XL = 386g, das Neopren ist nicht so dick, wie z.B. bei meinen Rennradüberziehschuhen, ein etwas fummeliger, breiter Klettverschluss, Verarbeitungsqualität scheint mir O.K..


----------



## schaaf-ww (10. Dezember 2017)

Das klingt ja nicht so gut. Ich trage Adidas Terrex Trail Cross in 44, da wird's dann wohl mit den Überschuhen auch nicht passen. Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Dezember 2017)

sry, aber wie daehmlich sind die denn bei Enduro sowas auf den Markt zu bringen


----------



## Belchenradler (10. Dezember 2017)

Habe heute nochmal nachgemessen: Ein Freerider in Gr.43 hat ziemlich exakt eine Länge von 30 cm und eine max. Breite von 11 cm. Die MT500 Plus Überschuhe sind in L /XL aussen 30,7 cm lang und haben aussen eine Breite von 11cm. Das Längeninnenmaas liegt jedoch bei nur knapp 29,5cm, die max. Breite innen bei ca. 10cm. Passen würde das also nur, wenn die MT500 Plus Sohle deutlich elastischer und dehnbarer wäre. Das ist sie aber nicht.

Egal, ich denke mal ich werde mir dann demnächst einfach wärmerer und wasserdichtere Schuhe für den Winter holen, wie z.B. der Fiveten Freerider EPS High. Der kostet noch etwa 60.- € mehr, als die MT500 Plus Überschuhe , aber dafür hat man eine deutliche Gewichtsersparnis und noch ein separates, zweites Paar Schuhe - sicher auch ein Vorteil, gerade für Vielfahrer.


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Dezember 2017)

und Du reklamierst die Dinger nicht, weils sie der Produktbeschreibung nach dennoch nicht anwendbar sind.!?
da wuerde ich echt gern mal eine Aussage vom Hersteller hoeren


----------



## Belchenradler (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich schicke die Dinger nach Erhalt eines Rücksendescheins einfach an den Händler zurück von dem ich sie gekauft habe. Fertig! Falls sich der Händler überhaupt für den Rückgabegrund interessiert und die Möglichkeit besteht, dies kurz schriftlich zu begründen, werde ich dies noch tun.

Ansonsten gehe ich aber lieber Biken (war selbst heute, bei miesem Wetter mit viel Schnee und Regen im Schwarzwald, auf tollen Trails unterwegs ... ), als meine Zeit damit zu verbringen, Hersteller zu kontaktieren und diese auf eventuelle Unzulänglichkeiten ihrer Produkte, bzw. deren Beschreibung hinzuweisen.


----------



## olligpunkt (15. Dezember 2017)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Heute habe ich die Endura MT500 Plus bekommen in Gr.L /XL. Ich trage Fiveten Freerider in Gr.43. Sollte also in der Kombination laut der Endura-Größenangabe passen - dachte ich zumindest ... Die MT500 Plus werden ja auf Fotos von Endura sogar immer mit Fiveten zusammen abgebildet.
> 
> Um es kurz zu machen: Die Dinger passen mir nicht, sind deutlich zu klein! Habe es selbst zuhause und mit Schuhlöffel nicht geschafft die Dinger über meine Fiveten anzuziehen. Unterwegs mal schnell drüberziehen is nich. Das Neopren an sich wäre ja elastisch, die offene, relativ harte Gummisohle ringsum ist es aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so bestätigen. Hatte mich auch sehr darauf gefreut. Hatte extra Größe L und XL bestellt. Keine Chance die XL über meine 5/10 Freerider in Größe 44 zu bekommen. Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Ansonsten finde ich das Konzept gut und sollte bei passender Größe auch funktionieren. Schade Endura, da bin ich besseres von euch gewohnt. Bitte nachbessern.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe sie ebenfalls. Schuhgrösse 43. Über die alten Fiveten Freerider passen sie nicht. Du Ziehschlaufe ist ziemlich scheisse angebracht. Sobald man mit Kraft dran zieh reisst schnell der Klettverschlussstreifen ein.
Habe noch Fiveten Freerider Pro (diese neuen, schlanken, die auch auf der Verpackung abgebildet sind) ebenfalls in 43. Darüber passen sie. Allerdings ist das anziehen schon der erste Teil des Workouts. Wenn sie sitzen ist die Funktion aber top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Dezember 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und Du reklamierst die Dinger nicht, weils sie der Produktbeschreibung nach dennoch nicht anwendbar sind.!?
> da wuerde ich echt gern mal eine Aussage vom Hersteller hoeren



Die Produktbeschreibung sagt man solle es vor Kauf im Laden probieren . Auf der Packung sind auch nicht die Fiveten Freerider abgebildet sondern die schlankeren Freerider Pro.


----------



## Das Brot (1. Februar 2018)

Vergiss es... ich hab die Überschuhe. Den Terrex in 43 bekomme ich gerade so drüber


----------



## pax_romanum (7. Februar 2018)

Da meine OWN FR1 trotz Winterinnenschuh nicht warm genug sind, habe ich auch die Überschuhe von Endura ausprobiert und sie passen wie angegeben. Ich habe länge 270 bei den OWN was Schuhgröße 41 entspricht. Bestellt waren M/L. Ja, etwas Aufwand das überziehen aber machbar. Zur Funktion kann ich noch nichts sagen, sollte wohl aber jetzt wärmer sein. 


 


Halb abgezogen komme ich auch an die Schnürung um wieder aus dem Schuh heraus zu kommen.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Februar 2018)

Größe L/XL:
Passt bei den Freeridern EPS High in Größe 42 gerade so drüber (8-15 Minuten Kampf).
Passt bei den Freeridern Pro in Größe 41 ganz ok drüber.

Bei den EPS lasse ich die Überschuhe einfach dran, das ist mir zu viel Aufwand, die jedes Mal neu aufzuziehen. Reinschlüpfen geht dann aber nur noch mit Schuhlöffel. Funktion ist soweit gegeben, hält ganz gut warm. Meine alten Vaude Pallas aus Neopren waren etwas wärmer, aber für die FiveTens waren die einfach nicht korrekt geschnitten (die Spitze steht ab, und der Verbindungssteg unten löst sich auf).

// Edit
Hier nochmal ein Vergleich der zuerst bestellten M/L mit dem Freerider Pro in 41. Der Schuh ist etwas größer als der verfügbare Platz im Überschuh. Evtl. würde es mit reichlich Strecken gehen, aber das hab ich nicht probiert, sondern umgetauscht.







Und hier der L/XL mit dem EPS High in 42:


----------



## sp00n82 (27. August 2019)

Inzwischen gibts ja das Nachfolgemodell (MT500 Plus Overshoe II), hat die jemand zufällig schon mal ausprobiert?
Die Größe geht zumindest schon mal bis XL/XXL.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibts ja das Nachfolgemodell (MT500 Plus Overshoe II), hat die jemand zufällig schon mal ausprobiert?
> Die Größe geht zumindest schon mal bis XL/XXL.




Wenn auch schon was älter, ja ich hab mir die dinger bestellt in der größe XL/XXL

Der 5.10 Freerider in Schuhgröße 43 passt sehr gut rein, meine neuer in größe 44 passt zwar auch rein aber an der Ferse rutscht er nicht ganz runter. Entweder ist der schuh dort zu breit oder der Überschuh zu schmal


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Oktober 2019)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn auch schon was älter, ja ich hab mir die dinger bestellt in der größe XL/XXL
> 
> Der 5.10 Freerider in Schuhgröße 43 passt sehr gut rein, meine neuer in größe 44 passt zwar auch rein aber an der Ferse rutscht er nicht ganz runter. Entweder ist der schuh dort zu breit oder der Überschuh zu schmal
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 921892Anhang anzeigen 921893Anhang anzeigen 921894


Hm, das sieht aber sogar nach dem alten Modell aus, ohne die II. Der neue hat keine gelben Akzente mehr und die Schlaufe ist oben anstatt unten.

Alt:





						MT500 Plus Overshoe | EnduraSport
					

Industry first! Flat Pedal Friendly Mud Protection




					www.endurasport.com
				









Neu:





						MT500 Plus Overshoe II | EnduraSport
					

Exclusive Flat Pedal Friendly, Mud Protection for Your Kicks




					www.endurasport.com


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2019)

Soweit ich weis gab es den alten nur bis L/Xl

meiner ist aber XL/XXL


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Oktober 2019)

Soweit ich weiß, kam XL/XXL bei der ersten Variante etwas später hinzu, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass sie sich mit den Größen da etwas vertan haben. 

Auf der Produktseite zum 2er Modell hab ich auch noch grad dieses Bild gefunden, das sollte das Anziehen dann durchaus etwas vereinfachen:


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Oktober 2019)

ah, das ist dann natürlich was anderes, denn das anziehen ist schon ne sportliche übung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (8. November 2022)

Ich verkaufe meinen XL/XXL Satz, da er über 46er Five Ten Impact leider nicht drüber geht  NEU/OVP im Bikemarkt.


----------

